# pls read - very worried - she keeps falling over



## TTC LADY

Riya has been walking since 13 months and is generally very steady on her feet. However over the last 48 hrs she has been stumbling a lot and keeps falling over (worse upon waking) . Its almost like she is drunks, sways from side to side and then falls over. It must be about 10 time today. I mentioned it to nursery today. But they seemed to think she was ok today, nothing unusual. 

Also she had the MMR on Friday 19th and aside from feeling little bit off a few days ago for about 24 hrs, has had no other ill effects. Could this be linked to mmr ? 

She doesn't have any symptoms of an ear infection either.

I spoke to her paed this morning and he said it may be tiredness (she has a chests cough) which is disrupting her sleep pattern but to bring her in on Friday if it continues.

I'm now panicing that's its something neurological (googled it).

Pls let me know if your little one also stumbled alot around 3 months after walking steadily , could it just be a normal devt thing ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TigerLady

I did a thread about this not long ago. It happens to Otter every time he goes through a growth spurt -- his feet grow, or his height, or something and it is like he has forgotten how to walk. :dohh: He's constantly stumbling, swaying, and falling over. It always worries me, but always goes away within a few days. I think someone else said they have seen it last as long as a week.

Give it a couple of more days and see if it gets better. It probably will. :thumbup:


----------



## moonbeam_sea

My son was doing that last weekend when he was recovering from a stomach bug. He seemed like he was mostly better, but I think he was too tired. After a few days he was fine again. Hopefully it's something simple like that for you, too. Good luck!


----------



## Abz1982

TigerLady said:


> I did a thread about this not long ago. It happens to Otter every time he goes through a growth spurt -- his feet grow, or his height, or something and it is like he has forgotten how to walk. :dohh: He's constantly stumbling, swaying, and falling over. It always worries me, but always goes away within a few days. I think someone else said they have seen it last as long as a week.
> 
> Give it a couple of more days and see if it gets better. It probably will. :thumbup:


Ditto this. Emma has just gone through one. Its like she forgets she has legs and goes all a bit like Kevin the teenager with her arms.


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam falls over a LOT when he is tired (he's been walking confidently for 3 and a half months). I'd watch and wait to see how she is while her cough goes, and re-evaluate then. 

Sometimes Dr Google is not your friend.


----------



## Seraphim

:hugs:

Stumbling is one of H's tired signs.

She's also started spinning in circles this week, which doesn't help ;) :headspin:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Rocco would get very clumsy when he's tired. I panicked a few weeks ago because he was walking funny and kept falling to the ground. Turned out to be a bad case of pins and needles.


----------



## sun

My LO is the same - when he is growing it seems like he forgets where his feet are!! xx


----------



## rach321

My lo always seems a lot more clumsy when he's having a growthspurt. Might be worth getting her ears checked in case there's an inner ear infection that's causing her go feel off balance.


----------



## history_girls

Another vote here for a growth spurt - last week LO fell over everywhere when she is normally so sturdy. She is now about 2 inches taller and walking fine - Just didn't know where her feet were I guess.


----------



## Cazzyg

It's way more likely to be tiredness, growth and finding her balance or the start of an ear infection rather than anything sinister. Often, with my daughter, it's one of the first signs that she has an ear infection - way before any other symptoms appear.


----------



## princessellie

yeh leyla does teh same, she is always falling over if she has been running round or something or its getting late and she is tired, i dont think its anything to worry about :) x


----------



## flower01

willow was walking really well and then for a week she couldnt balence properly. turns out it was an ear infection


----------



## goddess25

My Lo seems to loose some coordination and falls over more when he is super tired or not feeling well at the same time. I dont think its anything to worry about but if it continues you might feel happier having your ped check her out.


----------



## golcarlilly

Myles did this for a while hun, i think it is a normal development phase, he was trying to run at the time and I think his little legs couldn't keep up with his brain, he is fine again now :)


----------



## Jody R

When I was about three I had a virus that made me fall over a lot. It wasn't something that I remember making me ill as such, and my parents thought I was messing about and falling on purpose. 

Eventually they took me to the doctor as they realised I wasn't meaning to do it all the time and I kept complaining that it was my legs that were "wobbly" and he did a blood test.

I can't remember what it was but it was sorted out fairly quickly and easily with antibiotics (I think) so it might just be worth asking them to do a blood test to be sure.

Hope she's better soon. :hugs:


----------

